
That Fail Whale Ain’t Cute Anymore - dnwalters
http://techdrawl.com/News-Post/Fresh-Voices/That-Fail-Whale-Aint-Cute-Anymore
======
steveklabnik
What's interesting is that Facebook has had more downtime than Twitter over
the last year, yet people perceive that Facebook is never down and Twitter
always is.

I'm not sure if this is due to a good job on Facebook's part, or a display of
how important Twitter is to people.

